# amsteel blue plow lift rope



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

Newbie here, I am already having problems with my steel cable fraying, and it hasnt even snowed.
Anyone ordered from customsplice.com?
I see they have ropes listed for plowing, along with the aluminum fairleads.
http://www.customsplice.com/store/5/

here are the two items I am looking at getting.
1/4 x 10 foot amsteel blue - hoping he has it in a darker color
and a small fairlead.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i have ordered from blitzkreug products llc[blitzkrueg.com] its a husband and
wife who go out of their way for customer service.they are up around madison
wis. we rode up and found their house one sunday on the bike and she
even did some splicing that day for us.nice day trip.nice people and great
service.they did ebay back then too.would recommend them to anyone.
---irv toms


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

irv;1366364 said:


> i have ordered from blitzkreug products llc[blitzkrueg.com] its a husband and
> wife who go out of their way for customer service.they are up around madison
> wis. we rode up and found their house one sunday on the bike and she
> even did some splicing that day for us.nice day trip.nice people and great
> ...


I found his the owner of customsplice's cell number on pirate4x4.com and gave him a call, his wife answered and gave me the answers I needed. Good people, they even said they would get it shipped for me today.
I will try and get some pics shortly after I get it.


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the gear in today, I need to go get pics but my battery is dead.
Here are the items I bought, I could not be happier!
Fairlead
Plow rope

Todd was very helpful tonight on the phone, took me 10-15 minutes to change out the wire and roller for the fairlead and rope.


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

All this precip, and no snow. If it only lowered about 10 degrees.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 43 degree with rain past 2 days

Tell me how rope works been thinking doing that to mine my cable looks good I run a roller fairlead My atv is a 01 with same cable no breaks but the plow has got heavier from custom wings this yr


----------



## Custom Splice (Dec 9, 2009)

Antlerart06;1379019 said:


> I have 43 degree with rain past 2 days
> 
> Tell me how rope works been thinking doing that to mine my cable looks good I run a roller fairlead My atv is a 01 with same cable no breaks but the plow has got heavier from custom wings this yr


Hey guys, 850xp said I should respond to you guys.
The rope works much better in the cold than the steel, as it has no memory and will not bunch up on one side of the drum. 
I would highly suggest running 1/4 inch AmSteel if you do much plowing at all,
By converting to what we sell as a plow line you reduce the wear and tear on your winch, and your charging system.

I run AmSteel Blue Year around, I do change to a short 10 foot plow line for winter, as I do all my neighboors drives and the road out of our sub division, as the city does not do our road till day 4 of a storm.

If you have any questions just PM me.


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey man thanks for the response and thanks for the service! Cannot wait to use the rope and fairlead when we actually get some slick stuff.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

custom splice is also good to deal with . i ebayed amsteel from him
a few years back. so far i have had a little better luck plow wise with the
wide strap.--irv

keep us posted on how the rope works for you guys. the good part is if it
breaks you can tie it together. done that before.try that w/steel.


----------



## Custom Splice (Dec 9, 2009)

irv;1379648 said:


> custom splice is also good to deal with . i ebayed amsteel from him
> a few years back. so far i have had a little better luck plow wise with the
> wide strap.--irv
> 
> ...


Nice Setup their irv!
Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I too have had much better luck with a wide towing strap that I cut down to about 6' and wrapped on the winch drum. Purchased a Blitzkrieg Hawse fairlead just for winter plowing use. Also this year I fabbed up a new lift point on my Warn 60" plow. I now have a 1/2" pin that I can pull out, put the loop through from the tow strap and put the pin back in with a cotter key. See pics:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally, I've had nothing but problems from cable OR synthetic rope. Fraying or snapping off at the worst time. After my second season plowing with my Grizzly, I decided to go the wide strap route. The fairlead you posted a pic of will work fine for the job. Go to A auto parts store and look for a $20 2" wide tow strap. Cut it to fit ( I used about 10ft or so) I also used a 1/2" steel cable clamp to secure the "D" ring I use to attach the strap to the blade. I used this all last season with zero issues.

The orange strap is thin and broke the first time out with it. I then found a thick tow strap that is yellow and it's been flawless.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1380529 said:


> Personally, I've had nothing but problems from cable OR synthetic rope. Fraying or snapping off at the worst time.


Same here. While I didn't use Amsteel, I had the Warn plow rope and steel cable. I just don't see either holding up for a heavy plow especially with the Power Pivot installed.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

look at all those pretty power angles. want to go back to manual guys?
--irv
like the pin setup fo the strap, too


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

irv;1380690 said:


> look at all those pretty power angles. want to go back to manual guys?
> --irv
> like the pin setup fo the strap, too


lol.. i'll go back to manual if you sit on the back rack for weight and get off everytime i need to change the angle :laughing:


----------



## Custom Splice (Dec 9, 2009)

Those Power Pivots are nice!
I wonder if I could adapt one to fit my Polaris Plow..


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Custom Splice;1380892 said:


> Those Power Pivots are nice!
> I wonder if I could adapt one to fit my Polaris Plow..


I think the only way to make it work is to have the mount plate for a warn plow assembly. You'd then have to fabricate the assembly to the Polaris plow. Probably more work then it is to even bother. But yes, the Power Pivots are nice. I only get off the Grizzly after I load it back up on the trailer when I'm done plowing.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used the synthetic rope on both of my atv's setup with snowplows for years now, never had one break yet. But I attach the rope to the winch drum so I have 4 lines coming off the drum to spread the load. I also don't have the loop braided into the rope which is usually the break point from prior experience. Both atv's are setup with down pressure systems on the blades which increases the load on the line. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Custom Splice (Dec 9, 2009)

Reb;1381756 said:


> I have used the synthetic rope on both of my atv's setup with snowplows for years now, never had one break yet. But I attach the rope to the winch drum so I have 4 lines coming off the drum to spread the load. I also don't have the loop braided into the rope which is usually the break point from prior experience. Both atv's are setup with down pressure systems on the blades which increases the load on the line. Where there is a will there is a way.


How do you like the down pressure setup?

I have been looking at the cycle country one, I figure it has to work better than the bag of sand I have been using!


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had good success with the CC down pressure system. I have it mounted on my Prairie 360 and use it the most due to speed.

Years ago I found adding weight helped the plow stay down but worked against the atv once the plow was on the ground so I quit using the weight on the plow. With the down pressure system I get the advantage of the weight without the disadvantages.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Reb;1381756 said:


> I have used the synthetic rope on both of my atv's setup with snowplows for years now, never had one break yet. But I attach the rope to the winch drum so *I have 4 lines coming off the drum to spread the load*. I also don't have the loop braided into the rope which is usually the break point from prior experience. Both atv's are setup with down pressure systems on the blades which increases the load on the line. Where there is a will there is a way.


That's cheating. Use the rope as a single coming off and you'll be cussing when it snaps. It WILL break. Using 4 pieces coming off is like using a 2in strap. Might as well use a strap.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually I did use a strap for a while, never broke one but also didn't come up with a good way to attach the strap to the drum without modifying the drum. Without the extra load of the down pressure system the strap worked fine but with the extra load it would keep slipping so I figured out a way to attach the rope to get the 4 lines coming off the drum, and no modifications required to do it. As they say, the rest is history. Over the years I have tried a lot of different options but now it is trouble free.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

Synthetics are by far the WORSE reliable cable in the industry for heavy duty use, a.k.a. plowing. We tried them one year and will NEVER go back. In the winter the snow and ice melts into and around the cable and forms it into a nice solid block. When you go to plow with it: snap! I don't know how some people get by with them in the winter. They are also prone to failure from every day UV radiation and get worn from light abrasion from dirt particles. We tried them on 4 machines one year when the 6 year old steel cables they replaced had some frays but were still serviceable. All 4 machines snapped the Warn synthetic plow cables that season and were returned for a refund. Don't believe the hype, there's a reason they have ZERO use in the commercial industry. Never had a steel cable snap in all 10 years of our business, no matter how much we abuse them. Find some old seatbelt straps if you hate dealing with the steel cable. I have seen them used as a plow strap more successfully than synthetic junk.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm using a 20ft boat winch strap. Picked it up at Tractor Supply for less than 20.00 Comes with a snap hook attached to the end. I attached it to the drum using aluminum duct tape. The type that has the paper covering the adhesive. Put 2 wraps onto the drum then taped the first 2 feet of the strap as it wound onto the drum.


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

atv4wheeler;1382887 said:


> Synthetics are by far the WORSE reliable cable in the industry for heavy duty use, a.k.a. plowing. We tried them one year and will NEVER go back. In the winter the snow and ice melts into and around the cable and forms it into a nice solid block. When you go to plow with it: snap! I don't know how some people get by with them in the winter. They are also prone to failure from every day UV radiation and get worn from light abrasion from dirt particles. We tried them on 4 machines one year when the 6 year old steel cables they replaced had some frays but were still serviceable. All 4 machines snapped the Warn synthetic plow cables that season and were returned for a refund. Don't believe the hype, there's a reason they have ZERO use in the commercial industry. Never had a steel cable snap in all 10 years of our business, no matter how much we abuse them. Find some old seatbelt straps if you hate dealing with the steel cable. I have seen them used as a plow strap more successfully than synthetic junk.


Were you using a roller Hawse or a Aluminum Fairlead?
Todd Told me you have to use the Aluminum Fairlead, as the rollers bind too easy, also was your winch drum smooth?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the strap I bought. I cut a piece off and still have enough left to use it to strap something down.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Grip-2874...Straps-with-J-Hooks/15126843?findingMethod=rr


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I used a cheap tow strap from Walmart. It actually came with metal hooks on each end, I cut one off to save the loop in the material. Duct taped it to the drum and wound it on a few times, it won't come off unless you keep unwinding the winch and even then it will just start to wrap up the opposite way. I also bought an aluminum hawse fairlead so if the strap does start to wind crooked, it won't jam and fray between rollers.

I bought something like this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Reese-Carry-Power-Tow-Strap-with-Hook/15125875


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Best $10 I ever spent, no more chaffed and snapped Syn line.

I am also using a New Roller fair lead to reduce the stress and friction.

0 issues or wear.

All I did was use a piece of 12-2 wire (just 1 of the 3 wires) and put 1 through the loop on the strap and fed the other through the hole on the drum just to start it. once the strap goes around the drum a few time it won't loosen up at all.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

My07Brute;1388707 said:


> Best $10 I ever spent, no more chaffed and snapped Syn line.
> 
> I am also using a New Roller fair lead to reduce the stress and friction.
> 
> ...


Just realized I didn't add the link...and can't edit the post 

http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p...d=24&keyword=tusk+tow+strap&prodFamilyId=3147


----------

